# Starting Army Cadets



## ShaprshooterJaxx (8 Jan 2005)

I just wanna know how what to look for in my first year of cadets.


----------



## dano (9 Jan 2005)

Since you're starting, look for-_ward_ to the unexpected.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jan 2005)

Well your at the bottom of the barrel so to speak, so you do a lot of taking orders, and sitting in training.  You get an introductory knowledge to the system, learn basic foot drill, learn the basics of bushcraft ... probably go on a few field exercises and some other fun things.  At the end of their first year cadets typically get their Green Star and in some cases their first promotion.


----------



## armygurl_557 (9 Jan 2005)

At the End of My first Year I got Promoted to Corporal and attended camp.


----------



## Zedic_1913 (9 Jan 2005)

armygurl_557 said:
			
		

> At the End of My first Year I got Promoted to Corporal and attended camp.


Thats why I said "typically."  Most cadets finish their Green Star and get their first promotion with it.  In some cases cadets can be fast tracked and complete Green and Red Star in their first year (qualifying them for promotion to Cpl and MCpl).


----------



## yoman (10 Jan 2005)

Well your no the only one hear who just started, although I am in air cadets. 





			
				Zedic_1913 said:
			
		

> In some cases cadets can be fast tracked and complete Green and Red Star in their first year (qualifying them for promotion to Cpl and MCpl).


 That's my case except I'm doing level 1 and 2 this year instead of Green Star and Red Star.


----------



## primer (10 Jan 2005)

ShaprshooterJaxx said:
			
		

> I just wanna know how what to look for in my first year of cadets.



Look forward to making new friends. Doing Classroom work like in school and drill classes. Going on FTXs to learn about being in the field. Looking forward to going to a Cadet Training Center and being away from the family for 2-3 or six weeks for the firsttime..

You will LOVE IT  :dontpanic:


----------



## MCpl ??????? (12 Jan 2005)

and also cadets get first in line for cantien and meals at camp


----------



## q_1966 (14 Jan 2005)

Look forward to the execercises out in the bush

- Shawn


----------



## Sgt_Jennens (16 Jan 2005)

Like other's have said, going on exercises, attending summer camp for the first time (which, in my opinion is the best thing about Cadets!), and depending on how hard you work, expect a promotion or 2 in your first year, along with your green star exam at the end of the year. What you learn in Cadet's is something you would probably never be taught in everyday school. Marksmanship, bushcraft, map and compassing, how to survive in the wilderness, and so much more - The knowledge you take in at Cadet's, you will probably remember for quite a long time after.   
Have fun!


----------

